# Let's see your horses



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Let's do it. Moon started by posting a thread by posting pictures of her animals so lets do it. Post pictures of all your horses here (or horse you are currently riding).

This is my 3 year old. Been under professional training for almost 3 months now. An angel in my eyes.









My brand new baby. Had him for a month. He is going to be a big boy.He's a registered Canadian.









Let's see those horses.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are my old horses:

Highland Dancer ("Dancer"): 
1993 Reg'd TB mare (though she looks like a QH!), 15.3hh. 










Cobrigado ("Cinzano"):
1998 reg'd CWB Holsteiner gelding. 17.1hh


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

This is my only girl..Glenda Rose.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

My horse, Vega









I can't upload my fiance's horse. grrr :twisted: 

I'm going to try later


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

On the LEFT, Smokey my 25 year old black Morgan gelding.. On the RIGHT, Scarlet my three year old chestnut Morgan filly.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You sure you have the right photo? Neither horses are chestnuts :wink:


----------



## horsecrazy29 (Jan 14, 2008)

Heres my girl. I am getting another TB in spring!!!
Meet Willow.


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

> On the right, Smokey my 25 year old *black* Morgan gelding.. On the left, Scarlet my three year old chestnut Morgan filly (in long lines).


Haha for some reason, I reversed their placing.. I think because the image got flipped when I uploaded it. Anyway, the chestnut is on the right, not the left. Well if my filly's not a chestnut, I don't know what she is?! :lol: She's a very red chestnut, it's probably the lighting?

Here are a couple more pictures with better lighting.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

OOOO This is my horse Junior. Foundation Quarter Horse 7 or 8 years old. Chestnut.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^oh man i love her little face!

Here's my Thunderbolt


When he was 14 months old:









Furry face!









Playing in pasture for first time


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh sorry jr! i meant for the 'her face comment' for the filly above yours!

i love how jr's eating snow hehe


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

lol i knew who you were talking about. 

and yea i know i thought it was so cute when he did it right when i took the pic.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Here are pictures of my babies! 

Miss Tana, my coming 4 year old that acts ike she is 6 months old...lol










Miss Kita










Miss North










Miss Nita










And Mr Beau, and he is very very fat in this picture.










Okay, Okay they are all fat. What can I say they are easy keepers. The only one that has been on hay is Beau and Nita. The rest are grazing on last years grass and they are still fat :?


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is my 5 yr old gelding, Fella. Red roan (snowcap varnish?) appaloosa. He is a puppy dog!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Very cute Melinda! I love his face!

BTW Feathers-I love your mare! She is...awww...stunning. I want to take her home...lol I think I have found a new love..haha


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

We are going to have to fight for her then :lol:


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

My 2 girls now I don't have any pics of my new pony on the computer...I need to get them loaded on here too but I will do that later

Andonetime aka Annie Girl

























and this is 
Girls Just Wanna Have Fun aka Dime


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

M2G-I'm a big girl I can take ya...lol. Just kidding. She is a fancy looking mare.

Britt-I love your tack! Pretty ponies too!


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you FGR...his face is definitely his best feature (although the rest of him isn't too bad either!). And by the way, Mr. Beau is handsome!
And AppyLover, I may be partial to appys, BUT yours is good-looking too!


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

These are my two girls right now

Lassie


Star


This is D, he's one of my favorite horses that I also ride.


----------



## Natasha-Roebuck (Mar 3, 2008)

all of these horses r well cute i love them!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Melinda. Your boy is very cute too.

My fiance's horse, Gem









Here's another picture of Vega


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Appylover-Gem is very pretty. Is he papered as well? I didn't know you rode Vega english :?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes he is. His father is Royal Gem Bar. Does anyone know any information about him? My fiance doesn't really ride him. He's letting Gem have a nice vacation after being a lesson/trail horse for a number of years. I think Gem is enjoying it very much. 

I do ride Vega english. i tried her western one day, and the saddle was too big for me, the stirrups were too long, and because i was uncomfortable, she was too. Maybe we'll give it another go. I'm sure i wouldnt fly out of the saddle as much.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Ohh that's good that he is relaxing a bit after being a lesson horse (can be a very hard life for a horse)

I will see if I can find anything on his sire. Is his sire a QH? 

I can't ride english, but butt is too big!! LOL


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

My AQHA mare (she will be 30 on 4/13) Cocoa (Jae Dees Miss Wimp) - (horse on the right is her friend Lady)

















My husbands TWH gelding, Cherokee (Alens Sterling Silver) 5 yrs old in late March

















My TWH mare, Angel (Angels Super Delight) - she will be 4 in mid May

















All three...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

FGR, Gem's sire is the appaloosa, but his great great grandfather is also Royal Gem Bar, but i believe the qh.

That's his pedigree
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/tory+gem

Kim, Cocoa looks fantastic for her age!

And i love the unique coloring of your husbands TWH. And of course Angel is adorable


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I just wanna give Cocoa a big old hug!!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks all! Cocoa and I have been together since she was 5 yrs old. 
I love her with all of my heart and I think the years of love and good care helped her stay healthy and happy. Heck, she runs around like a 10 yr old still...bucking and cantering all over the pasture.
:shock:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

That's wonderful! I bet she can keep up with Angel and Cherokee.


----------



## HaflingerHorse (Mar 5, 2008)

Beautiful horses everyone!!!

here are some of my horse


















I have better ones on the othe computer that I will post later.

Keri


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

FGR: Your boy is beautiful! His coloring is amazing.
Everyone has such cute horses.









Sunny's a 11 year old Quarter Pony gelding. I don't own him, but I'm fully in charge of him. He's a stinker, but a cutie!









6 year old Morgan mare. I own her but she's for sale...I'm trying to find a better life for her with things she wants to do, and not push her. 









I ride this guy, too. 19 year old Appendix gelding. He's an oldy, but a cutie. He's the guy I ride when my day gets really hard, because he has no bad bone is his body, and is just a really relaxing ride.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Beautiful horses guys


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Cheval!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

my little big boy, Charmer:

here he is at 3 y/o when we first got him as an off-the-track tb
















showing soo much potential!

the best gal, Snickers:
shes not mine, but we have and unbreakable bond


----------



## HaflingerHorse (Mar 5, 2008)

Beautiful horses Salty_alydaR!!!

Keri


----------



## horsenaround (Feb 18, 2008)

This is Bristol our 7 year old Over Paint.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He looks like a doll!


----------

